# BREMBO rotors any good?



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys, 

I need to change my rotors and brake pads on my Sentra. 

I went to a local shop and they have BREMBO cross drilled rotors and KVR carbon Pads in stock. 

Will I noticed a great difference w/crossdrilled or should I just buy a set of Original Nissan pads and rotors? 

Can you drive in the winter w/crossdrilled or will I end up ruining them. 

Do the rotors last as long as Originals and will I be replacing brake pads all the time?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

I bought brembo sport(oem replacement) slotted rotors front & back with axxis ultimate brake pads at all corner the last summer.

I did lapping on a regular basis the last summer and with my setup, i don't find that the brembo disc made any difference. 

I will bought brembo(plain) again only if i find a place where they are cheaper than the oem. They are not better or worst either.



SentraBoy said:


> *Will I noticed a great difference w/crossdrilled or should I just buy a set of Original Nissan pads and rotors?*


Into normal driving situation and with rotor at the same size? I don't think you will feel a difference.

If you buy these rotors, do it for the looks not for their efficiency.



> *Can you drive in the winter w/crossdrilled or will I end up ruining them.*


It could be possible that ice fill into the hole and expand/crack your rotors. Except that it more the look that will be ruined(rust). 

I use my oem rotor at the rear and really cheap rotor(25$/each) a the front for winter.



> *Do the rotors last as long as Originals and will I be replacing brake pads all the time? *


If you don't use an agressive break pads, it will last nearly as long.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

i just got them for the front for my alty.........i havent put them on yet, but im sure it will be pretty much the same............they do look better tho.............


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*one word*

Rust.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: one word*



hybrid DET said:


> *Rust. *


yup...if you want nice looking rotors spend a few extra bucks for the cad plated ones... no rust


----------

